# Idaho/Montana 7/6/14-7/17/14



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Went up to Idaho to pay a visit to a good friend I met last summer at a geology field camp in Mackay, Idaho. He is a resident of Ketchum and a great fly fisherman. We had been talking about making a trek through Idaho and Montana and finally found the time and money to do it. Peter had the hook up with a mini Winnebago and a drift boat, and so it began, a 1200 mile trip through the Pacific Northwest.

Peter arrived at the Boise airport only to find out that the airline had lost my luggage, but we had no time to wait, there were untamed fish waiting to be fooled by a fly. Luckily, I carried my fly rod on the plane with me, so clothes were the least of my worries.

We began our trip fishing a secret spot near Ketchum and had great success with cutthroat trout. After that we headed to silver creek only to find out that the spring was at a record low which would result in a closing to all fishermen a week later. 
We then headed north east and floated the Henry's Fork which was tough and slow, so after an evening of catching small rainbows we set our cruise control northeast to Montana.

We caught the salmon fly hatch on the Madison River and had the time of our lives, so we stuck around for a couple days. 
After that we headed to Dillon, Montana to fish the Beaverhead which produced some hogs.

From there we went northwest to Missoula. Didn't catch too many fish, although we did catch some major hangovers after finding out that Stephen Marley and Slightly Stoopid were playing at the Big Sky Brewery.

After two days of partying we continuted north to our final river destination, the Missouri in Craig, Montana. We were most excited about the Missouri after so much hype about the prolific hatches and "sippers" that the river produces. But 25 mph winds would shut us down as we watched caddis's get carried away with each gust. We ended up giving in and nymphing which caught us some nice brown trout and rainbows.

All in all it was an amazing trip with memories that will last a lifetime. 
If you're ever looking for a fishing guide in the Sun Valley area give my buddy a shout. 
Peter Atkinson - (208) 720-6010
He is a guide with Lost River Outfitters. 
Here is a short video I made of the trip -


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Pictures*

Here are some more photos from the trip.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

That scene from "Tombstone" comes to mind, "yes, I'm almost sure I hate him."


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

I arrived at the Boise airport**


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful fish Scooter, looks like an awesome trip. I love the scenery up there.!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*ya beat me to it*

same thing came to my mind ,,us old guys a very jealous of you young man


Finn Maccumhail said:


> That scene from "Tombstone" comes to mind, "yes, I'm almost sure I hate him."


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Those pictures remind me I need to take a trip out west again soon. Beautiful


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------

